# Would like help identifying a pistol



## Ech110 (Jan 6, 2011)

Knowing I am into firearms, a co-worker of mine ask me to help him with an old pistol he found. I'm having some trouble identifying the manufacture so I'm reaching out for some help.

It is a .25 ACP. The word "Omega" is stamped on the left side. Not sure if this is the manufacturer or the model. On the other side is stamp "Spain" very small, under the ejection port.

I have pictures, just don't know how to insert them into the text box.

Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Generally speaking, Spanish-made .25 ACP pistols are cheaply made and unreliable. If it's functional, it's a curiosity.
If it's in brand-new condition, it might be worth up to $200.00 to someone. In good-enough condition, it's worth $100.00 or less.
It's interesting that its maker also produced revolvers marked "Alfa" (the Spanish spelling of _alpha_). Thus, they made guns "from Alfa to Omega," or, in English, "from A to Z."


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

> I have pictures, just don't know how to insert them into the text box.


Attaching images and the Forum Gallery is restricted to supporting members.

You'll need to upload them to Photobucket or Imageshack or some other internet photo sharing site.


----------



## Ech110 (Jan 6, 2011)

here are those pictures....


----------



## Ech110 (Jan 6, 2011)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Generally speaking, Spanish-made .25 ACP pistols are cheaply made and unreliable. If it's functional, it's a curiosity.


It does function. It is missing the magazine, but I loaded it by hand and fired it twice.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

It may be that Browning or Colt's magazines would fit. They'd be expensive, though, so you might not want to make the attempt.
When I wrote about "functioning," I meant _feeding from a magazine reliably_, and ejecting reliably. I guess that you've seen it eject reliably, so that's half of the battle.
However, being Spanish and from the inter-war era, it's probably made from inferior steel, poorly heat-treated. It was never meant to be used much.


----------



## semccane (Sep 2, 2013)

*fn 25*

I am having the same problem as you with my 25. Yours is the only one I've found that looks like mine. Mine has FN on the pistol grips. I know it is an FN 25 auto, also made as the Browning baby. But colt and several other manufactures produced this gun.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

looks like a bent up safety/slide catch


----------

